# Big Jim



## Jake Allen (Aug 26, 2015)

Ya'll please keep him and Barbara in your thoughts today, he is having a hip replaced this morning. 
Hoping it goes well and gets rid of his pain, and returns him to good mobility.
Thinking good thoughts for Barbara and she has to take him home, and take care of him.


----------



## sawtooth (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers for a successful procedure and full recovery!!!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 26, 2015)

Hope all goes well and he gets better soon.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers sent from up this way.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers to the other Big Guy.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers sent for Big Jim


----------



## Al33 (Aug 26, 2015)

Praying for a successful replacement and new lease on life free from pain. A speedy healing process too!


----------



## dutchman (Aug 26, 2015)

My prayers for Jim and Barbara are added.


----------



## Blueridge (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers for the Big Guy. My wife had this done last year and it is amazing what the Doc's can do.


----------



## mudcreek (Aug 26, 2015)

Just talked to Preacher and he said Jim is doing good.


----------



## Dennis (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers sent


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 26, 2015)

Prayers sent for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Silver Mallard (Aug 26, 2015)

Many prayers sent for quick recovery!


----------



## Rix56 (Aug 26, 2015)

*Praying*

Praying for a quick, painless recovery


----------



## pine nut (Aug 26, 2015)

My Neighbor had one replaced a year ago and said it was a piece of cake.  I'm not making light of it but just saying that he did really well and was very happy with it. I sincerely hope and pray for you to experience the same success Jim!


----------



## Clipper (Aug 26, 2015)

Guess he's out of surgery now and has probably already walked the way they do it now.  Will pray for proper healing, no infection, and a full recovery.


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 26, 2015)

My wife just had her left hip replaced last Tuesday, 9 years ago she had the right hip done. She is doing great and walking some. Hope Jim  has a speedy recovery and minimal pain as my wife experienced with both surgeries. Prayers being sent for you big fellow and your bride.


----------



## trad bow (Aug 27, 2015)

I hope the best for Jim. I had mine replaced 24 years ago with no problems and The Lord  knows I don't take it easy on my body. It should last Big Jim from now on.
Jeff


----------



## robert carter (Aug 27, 2015)

Prayers sent from here.RC


----------



## AllAmerican (Aug 27, 2015)

God bless the Jim Clan and his new hip!


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2015)

Prayers sent from us.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 7, 2015)

Any news?


----------



## mudcreek (Sep 8, 2015)

He's up and piddlin around. Dr appt either today or tomorrow, I forget.


----------



## BigJim Bow (Sep 26, 2015)

I want to thank ya'll for your prayers. I know they helped.
I am up and moving around on a cane now and feel fortunate to have so many friends. It has been trying to say the least. I had incredibly high hopes to be up and grinding away at bows a couple weeks ago as I had heard of such quick recoveries but to no avail.
Dr  said don't worry,  but it will take me longer due to my weight and size...he said the more muscle they have to cut through the more swelling and longer recovery is expected.  See I keep telling people there's a bunch of muscle under all this fat!!

So thanks again and I'm out of danger unless I do something stupid....no tree climbing until mid Nov. 
BigJim


----------



## rnfarley (Sep 26, 2015)

BigJim Bow said:


> I want to thank ya'll for your prayers. I know they helped.
> I am up and moving around on a cane now and feel fortunate to have so many friends. It has been trying to say the least. I had incredibly high hopes to be up and grinding away at bows a couple weeks ago as I had heard of such quick recoveries but to no avail.
> Dr  said don't worry,  but it will take me longer due to my weight and size...he said the more muscle they have to cut through the more swelling and longer recovery is expected.  See I keep telling people there's a bunch of muscle under all this fat!!
> 
> ...





So glad to hear it! Take it easy and heal up!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Sep 26, 2015)

Ground blind might be enough fun this year. Glad it's going good for you. Dave.


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 26, 2015)

Either the pain meds made him loopy or he's run out of room to put stuff. He's got an insane sale going on right now.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> Either the pain meds made him loopy or he's run out of room to put stuff. He's got an insane sale going on right now.



Yep


----------



## abnrgr (Oct 10, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers from Pennsylvania brother! God's speed on your recovery.


----------

